
Christmas Invented the Secular World–and They’ve Been at Odds Ever Since - vo2maxer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/christmas-invented-the-secular-worldand-is-now-besieged-by-it-11576857485
======
ddingus
Per peave: Christmas did not do anything.

I sure wish this writing form would see less use.

~~~
vo2maxer
“Personification is an anthropomorphic metaphor in which a thing or
abstraction is represented as a person.”

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personification?wprov=sfti1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personification?wprov=sfti1)

~~~
ddingus
Yup. I didn't say it was invalid. Just that it would be used less.

Some discussions would benefit from more direct expression. Who did, why they
did, etc...

